# Voraussichtlicher Wertverlust eines ZR Race 2013 nach 6-8 Monaten ?



## Berejosa-23 (16. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich war ich mir bis eben klar, kurzfristig ein neues Radon ZR Race 6.0 zu erwerben (26 Zoll). 

"Dummerweise" lese ich bei denen jetzt, dass für 2013 auch ein 27.5er ZR Race Hardtail in Planung ist. Das wäre natürlich auch eine feine Alternative. 

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl, zu warten bis das 27.5 out of the box ist und gefällt mir dann vielleicht gar nicht. Oder aktuell das 26er zu kaufen und bei Gefallen des 27.5er das 26er wieder zu veräußern...

Ich würde im Falle eines Falles ca. 30% an Wertverlust kalkulieren. Was meint ihr, kommt das hin?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Februar 2013)

Moment.... mal schnell die glaskugel suchen gehen.

aber warum 650b?
bist du so klein?
ich würde bei der xc feile mit ohne Feder hinten wohl ein 29er nehmen und das mit 172cm Körpergröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider12 (17. Februar 2013)

nimm das ZR 6.0 ist aktuell für 849,-  im Tagesangebot


----------



## Berejosa-23 (17. Februar 2013)

spider12 schrieb:


> nimm das ZR 6.0 ist aktuell für 849,-  im Tagesangebot



Danke, habe ich gesehen, leider das Falsche...schwarz habe ich schon. das Blaue 6.0er mit SRAM solls werden.

warte ich einfach mal, bis das Blaue reduziert wird  für 850 kann man njet falsch machen. notfalls geht das dann für 600 gebraucht allemal weg.

und ja, ich bin nicht riesig (1,73m) und 29er sind mir zu unagil + träge. deswegen bleibe ich bei 26 oder evtl. dann neu 27.5.


----------



## log11 (21. Februar 2013)

@Berjosa-23 , aber heut ist das blaue SRAM ZR Race 6.0 im Angebot. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78446/zr-race-6-0-sram.html


----------



## Berejosa-23 (25. Februar 2013)

hätte ich mal die Mailnachrichten eingeschaltet....DANKE für den Hinweis!!

das ist ja wie verhext, ausgerechnet an dem Donenrstag war ich ganztägig unterwegs und habe nicht nachgesehen 

vermutlich ist das ein außerirdisches Zeichen und soll auf das 27.5er warten...


----------

